# My BMX bike. (pics)



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I picked but this bike a few weeks ago. Solid as all-get-out. All primo components including wheel set, pedals, brake, bash gaurd and some other parts. I am starting to like BMX a lot now, its way easier to 180 and you have a ton more controll over the bike.

It is a little dirty, today I went to the Pleasenton dirt park, then to the Bolinger/San Ramon park, and then went to the rudger jumps, and then road some street.

but here are the pics,

(click on them)








I need a new seat though.

Thanks for looking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

uh-oh....


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

BWAAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA that is furkin hilarious... what about your P2 and santacruz v10, all together with the same bit of paper. oh yeah... and that gun with the digital camo paintjob


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh and nice colouring job on the *DJskeet*


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

YOU CAN RIDE A BIKE???? GASP :eekster:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Then road some street????


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

CRAP.

i was starting to think we'd scared you off finaly.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ohhh thanks for the great comments guys, NOT!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

well, show us all your bikes


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, since you posted pics of a bike that could be yours, we dont have extreme dislike for you anymore.







NOT!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

so how were the rudger jumps im sorta sad that u know about them, cus that could mean lots of different things. and dude u live in my area. shitpancakes:madman:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> so how were the rudger jumps im sorta sad that u know about them, cus that could mean lots of different things. and dude u live in my area. shitpancakes:madman:


The jumps are great after the rain we had. Someone built them up more, and added more structure to the first lip. They flow really nice. BTW, where do you live? They are only like 5 min. away from my house.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

ok you have completed step 1 (getting a camera)

now go do step 2 and take a picture of all your bikes.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i live close to that area, im not telling u where i live cus im scared......


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

hahahaha pwnd


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

now go, take pics of your bike now or everyone will hate you (more).


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> now go, take pics of your bike now or everyone will hate you (more).


I don't have them with me. If i did have them then i wouldn't have gotten a BMX bike. My point is, I like to ride. 
I traded my V10 for this BMX (just kind of sank away from DH racing with the end of the season), obviously he gave me a lot of extra cash too though. My P2 is in the shop now. So no, I can't take pictures of my bikes.

But maybe over the next few weeks I can post some riding pics.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

just tell the truth and you will get more respect from pple....

you probably dont have a v10

you WILL have older pics of the bikes so post them!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> just tell the truth and you will get more respect from pple....
> 
> you probably dont have a v10
> 
> you WILL have older pics of the bikes so post them!


I actualy don't have any legit pictures of the bike by itself, just some blury race pics and I can't even find them on my hard drive.

i do have this old one of my P2

i don't have it with me but I can take a picture of the area that it is in with my name on it if it will please you and make you stop tormenting me.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> I actualy don't have any legit pictures of the bike by itself, just some blury race pics and I can't even find them on my hard drive.
> 
> i do have this old one of my P2
> 
> i don't have it with me but I can take a picture of the area that it is in with my name on it if it will please you and make you stop tormenting me.


no that is not your p2

if you would stop lying we would stop tormenting you, it's not that hard to figure out :madman:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yes....... not on your hard drive......

*couch...BULLSH1T...cough*


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

show us the race pics then


*damn double posts*


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

JBsoxB said:


> no that is not your p2
> 
> if you would stop lying we would stop tormenting you, it's not that hard to figure out :madman:


but you don't get it, that IS my p2.

I will admit, i never had or never will have a v10. There, I said it.

I DO have the S&M BMX bike and the Specialized p2.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

that s&m is quality the width of the bars dates that bike very easily


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

boyfromthelak said:


> that s&m is quality the width of the bars dates that bike very easily


I have seen a lot of riders out there now a days with super wide bars, i never asked how old it was though.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yay, he tells the truth for once, this is a milestone!!!


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm surprised. The one thread he actualy shows his crap and everyone says BS. Not sticking up for him, no way. Just everyone remember, dont be ********s.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

iam so drunk right now1!!!!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, Rock on!!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Try this!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> now go, take pics of your bike now or everyone will hate you (more).


Dude, if you haven't noticed, the majority of the people on this board have learned to just ignore him and his dumbass remarks... instead, you decided its obviously cool to bash him on anything he ever types...Not to mention after the kid actually posts up a bike that is obviously his... You still continue to flame him.

Grow up, kid. Its just the intraweb.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Okay. So you have a BMX. If you traded a v10 for that, you got ripped. But you never had one, so no loss.

As for the p2, you had said that your p2 was a 2004 at one point. That is not a 2004. Though atleast the EXIF data shows that the same model camera was used to take the pictures.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Its pretty much apparent the kid lied/still is lying to try and seem "cool" on these boards, but I'm kinda sick of seeing all these threads that had decent info (or in this case the kid trying to do what he can to stop the flame'age) poluted with people just bashing him...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

hey guys

sorry if i acted innapropriately towards DJskeeter or anyone else yesterday night. i was just fricken pissed off cos my new fork and bars arrived at the post office today, i went down there just as they were closing and they closed the door on me, yelling through the glass door that they werent open.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> hey guys
> 
> sorry if i acted innapropriately towards DJskeeter or anyone else yesterday night. i was just fricken pissed off cos my new fork and bars arrived at the post office today, i went down there just as they were closing and they closed the door on me, yelling through the glass door that they werent open.


It's not just last night my friend... We don't need anymore flame-age on this forum.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

A Grove said:


> It's not just last night my friend... We don't need anymore flame-age on this forum.


Thanks.

I will do my part as well, I may have lied in past about a lot of things but I try to turn that around now. If people stop flamming me then I will act more mature and less of a jackass.

But Will, as you can see both of those pictures where taken with the same camra, I don't remeber saying my p2 was an 04 but just in case a I did then I was lying, It is an 07.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yay, Happy forum time!!!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

A Grove said:


> It's not just last night my friend... We don't need anymore flame-age on this forum.


take your own advise, you have been giving me crap on everything i post. and i don't even lie


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

this is pathetic, DJ SKEET - it's too late to apologize for lying, you are a ****ing douche. we know you've lied, and caught you plenty of times, you should not stop lying so we are nice to you, you should not be lying in the first place. Please leave the forums, i am sick of this ****.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I think someone needs a hug.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> this is pathetic, DJ SKEET - it's too late to apologize for lying, you are a ****ing douche. we know you've lied, and caught you plenty of times, you should not stop lying so we are nice to you, you should not be lying in the first place. Please leave the forums, i am sick of this ****.


give him a break man, everyone deserves a second chance.

welcome skeet


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> Thanks.
> I will do my part as well, I may have lied in past about a lot of things but I try to turn that around now. If people stop flamming me then I will act more mature and less of a jackass.


Sounds good. :thumbsup:
If you can act maturely, you will be treated that way. Be aware that some people wont care, and will flame you regardless. This will be a test of your maturity and your ability to remain calm and ignore people that are haters.
Good luck.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> take your own advise, you have been giving me crap on everything i post. and i don't even lie


:skep: Flame-age is given where flame-age is due.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

he just seems to be the focus of every thread he posts in.

don't you remember the good old days when the topics were bike related, duck?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

This forum did get off to a really good start.
Maybe if we try to refrain from attacking the idiots, they will get tired of acting that way? We could give it a try....


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> he just seems to be the focus of every thread he posts in.
> 
> don't you remember the good old days when the topics were bike related, duck?


the old days :cryin: man i miss them. i only came jioned when the end was cmoing . but thats why i am here today, i miss the old times


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

to DJskeet:



DJskeet said:


> I traded my V10 for this BMX (just kind of sank away from DH racing with the end of the season), obviously he gave me a lot of extra cash too though.


read that and called BS cuz nobody in their right mind would trade a V10 for a BMX bike (unless they needed some cash....not the point though....)



DJskeet said:


> I will admit, i never had or never will have a v10. There, I said it. I DO have the S&M BMX bike and the Specialized p2.


saw this and was very happy, you admited something u lied about...



DJskeet said:


> I will do my part as well, I may have lied in past about a lot of things but I try to turn that around now. If people stop flamming me then I will act more mature and less of a jackass


saw this and was very satisfied that you are getting smart and not gonna lie anymore



JBsoxB said:


> this is pathetic, DJ SKEET - it's too late to apologize for lying, you are a ****ing douche. we know you've lied, and caught you plenty of times, you should not stop lying so we are nice to you, you should not be lying in the first place. Please leave the forums, i am sick of this ****.


then i saw this, not trying to start **** with u JB but come on, he said he woulddnt lie anymore and admited he lied about alot o' **** including not having a V10....give him a break

to DJskeet (again) - seirously stop trying to act cool and lie about the **** you dont have. i ride a 06 spec. hardrock that i got 20% off when the 07' bikes were comming out because thats all i can afford, and im pretty sure everyone (if not most people) on MTBR like me. you dont become cool if you lie about **** you dont have, obviously it gets you hated more. just act normal, and dont lie :thumbsup:

hopefully those were the last lies you will make to us, so welcome (for real)

sorry for the longness....just trying to get my point out


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

i thought this kid hated BMX?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

can the mods please kill this


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

aeffertz91 said:


> i thought this kid hated BMX?


he does, but he loves interweb approval.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

geez


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

A Grove said:


> We don't need anymore flame-age on this forum.


first you said this



A Grove said:


> Flame-age is given where flame-age is due.


then this....your an idiot... get over yourself..


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> to DJskeet (again) - seirously stop trying to act cool and lie about the **** you dont have. i ride a 06 spec. hardrock that i got 20% off when the 07' bikes were comming out because thats all i can afford, and im pretty sure everyone (if not most people) on MTBR like me. you dont become cool if you lie about **** you dont have, obviously it gets you hated more. just act normal, and dont lie :thumbsup:
> 
> hopefully those were the last lies you will make to us, so welcome (for real)
> 
> sorry for the longness....just trying to get my point out


I definatly did say some stupid things in past and made some dumb lies (have never done a 50 foot gap, 10 at most) But I am really trying to change that around now. And trying to ignore what other people on this thread are saying to me.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> I definatly did say some stupid things in past and made some dumb lies (have never done a 50 foot gap, 10 at most) But I am really trying to change that around now. And trying to ignore what other people on this thread are saying to me.


Whats that urbanfreerider? 

NO 55 FOOT GAPS??????


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Jk.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

lol I'm sure we've all lied once in our lifetimes s oyou know how it is.

Nice BMX though except for the seat but yeah it works. Enjoy!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> lol I'm sure we've all lied once in our lifetimes s oyou know how it is.
> 
> Nice BMX though except for the seat but yeah it works. Enjoy!












Good to see you're not going to be a total douchenozzle anymore Skeet. Welcome to being a big-boy now!


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

How about we make him sign a contract or something

If He breaks it He will be banned by the mods
Quote This then sign it DJskeet,Urbanfreerider,Dirtjumper3


" I __________, Will stop forth hither being a compleate jackass on the internet, will stop lying my ass off and will respect the greatness of MTBR and this forum.

Sign_________________


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> 10 at most


STOP LYING!!! you cant do gaps w/o a bike!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

dude contracts only works with official signatures unless someone acepts a proper "typed" signature.

And no internet is NOT serious business, why should it be...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Those were some serious pictures!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Seriously


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

lol your freaking me out. Internet isn't serious full stop =)


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

if you want to "start over"
why not make a new account without skeet in the name? cause thats just kinda gay..


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Will is seriously cool.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

'Nuff said. Got you beat Will.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The first time I saw that video was in the middle of my Engineering 100 class... I yelled... and it was TERRIBLE.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

omg snakey!
lmao.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

sorry for the double post but i had to add this.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> if you want to "start over"
> why not make a new account without skeet in the name? cause thats just kinda gay..


People will get seriously mad if I make a new account...


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i support you skeet skeet skeet skeet, jus dont be dumb and your good


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Way to man up. Keep it up!


----------



## Technik (Oct 6, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The first time I saw that video was in the middle of my Engineering 100 class... I yelled... and it was TERRIBLE.


i lol at your experience


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

I had friendswho wanted to see it it was hilarious to show them. they also wanted to see bme pain olympics. WHY DO PEOPLE do these things!!!!


----------

